# looking for career.



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

ive been at this dead end job for five years and im topped out pay wise and im looking for something new and for more money. no college education  im 27
any advice?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Southern Company start at the bottom and work your way up.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm 28 and in nursing school, I've got 3 semesters left. It's not too late!!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Military?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Stay OUT of the construction industry.

I advise staying in the job you have now, get an engineering degree in a field that interest you.

Or, figure out what you truely want to do and focus 110% on getting there. "If you love your job you'll never work a day in your life".

Join the Air Force and keep the right attitude for 25 years. 

Rick


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

depends on how motivated you are. my suggestion is take a little hit in the wallet and go to a trade school. Welding, HVAC, plumbing and so on...look into george stone and see what they have to offer. Still work full time and go to school at night, it will be some long rough days with no much sleep but in the end it will be worth it. I know a certified welder than can pass a certified welding test in ship yards is making $22-28/hr and most companies will pay perdiem which is about $125/day


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> Stay OUT of the construction industry.
> 
> I advise staying in the job you have now, get an engineering degree in a field that interest you.
> 
> ...


he may not make the age requirements. may or may not with a waiver if birthday is coming up, plus they have gotten extremely strict on who they let in now.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I would think long and hard about going to a trade school. Most people that go into a trade school wind up doing really well if they are good at what they do. 

There is a massive bubble of people with BS and then MBA degrees who are looking for work. Most of these people are taking the 50k a year jobs if they are available.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Why not create your own job? There is no limit to the openings in this country for entrepreneurs. We need you!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

If you don't have kids, a mortgage, 2 car payments, 3 maxed-out credit cards, etc...then I would be looking at getting into college at my earliest possible opportunity. If you think 4 years is too long to wait to start your career, then stay were you are until you are 31 and think about where you would be if you had started back to school right now.

I would add that if you do go back to school, make sure you major in a subject that requires taking the square root of something or producing results that have clearly defined right and wrong solutions. There is already an abundance of philosophers, leasure management experts, and literature critics.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

military age restriction is 35 and waiverable.

george stone has police acadamy 5 nights a week for 6 months and its good for all of florida


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

RUN FOR PUBLIC OFFICE, GREAT RETIREMENT PLANS PAID BY US TAX PAYERS:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

TheRoguePirate said:


> military age restriction is 35 and waiverable.
> 
> george stone has police acadamy 5 nights a week for 6 months and its good for all of florida


hmmm the USAF web site says 27. and with the law enforcement academy you have to pass the state test


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Active duty Army - 42
Army Reserves - 42
Army Natinal Guard - 42
Active duty Air Force - 27
Air Force Reserve - 34
Air National guard - 34
Active duty Navy - 34
Navy Reserves - 39
Active duty Marines - 28
Marine Corps Reserves - 29
Active duty Coast Guard - 27
Coast Guard Reserves - 27


These numbers should be accurate for age


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Judging by your avatar photo why not something a bit more adventurous that doesn't require a college degree? Hobie kayak might be hiring, could try to be a sales rep and go to their exhibits and such or maybe something in the scuba diving industry? I know pay isn't very much from working at a dive shop myself, but the rewards of teaching people how to dive and getting to be in the water just about daily is very rewarding to one's self. I know many people that have given up their ole desk jobs for something more adventurous. If you're looking for a more paying put diving job, turn to commercial diving. On top of their salary with benefits they also get depth pay :thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

For a while I was thinking of getting out voluntarily but after thinking everything through I was kinda crazy to consider it . Now I'm fighting to stay in I should know around the 20th of this month. my point is the military is a great option if you are eligible and if its something you want to do. It is not for everyone ! If you decide to go that route talk to people serving in the branch your considering and find out which jobs would be the best fit for you.

College obviously is good but seems like there is more opportunity in trade school .
I have a lot of friends I went to school with they have various degrees some have multiple degrees and cant find work..


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Get a degree. You can still work while you are doing it.

Think about it this way: if you go to school, get a degree, and start another fulfilling career at 31, you STILL have 35 or more years in another career. That's a long time.

Trade or vocational school is a good idea as well, if you think that suits you.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

go for the job that has retirement. the county, state or ecua. thats what i did, haD 32 YEARS WHEN retired. they are under state pension plan, once you get in can transfer to any other agengy. easy to move up


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure how much your making now but apple is also hiring for an at home adviser
for the Pensacola area they make it seem like you can work your way up quickly and doesn't not require experience, a degree or anything like that they train you you work from home so no money on gas pay your internet bill and will work with you if you decide to go to school at the same time

Plus great discounts on apple product(* I know you like them)

http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?BID=1&method=mExternal.searchJobs


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i went to pjc and got an as degree also.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

if you go to the top right it says search for jobs click it then choose your location and do a search you should see the one posted on the 11th


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

ul412al said:


> Why not create your own job? There is no limit to the openings in this country for entrepreneurs. We need you!


Exactly. There is a new economy evolving and you can define your place in it based on what you are good at. One of the best things about America is that you can make a living doing just about anything.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

fenbields5 said:


> Exactly. There is a new economy evolving and you can define your place in it based on what you are good at. One of the best things about America is that you can make a living doing just about anything.


only problem i see with a self owned business is that it may flop and your out that money you invested in your business and now have to start all over again


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately most people think that way. Entrepreneurs don't. We ask questions like "what if it was a major success and you get to retire in 5 years". We also don't concern ourselves with problems like money. They are just opportunities in disguise. Example - you don't need money, how about time, how about other people's money, etc.... That being said, you have to be smart about it and work twice as hard as your day job.




fisheye48 said:


> only problem i see with a self owned business is that it may flop and your out that money you invested in your business and now have to start all over again


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Go join the Marine Corps. Go down to the recruiting station and talk to Sgt Eastin he'll hook you right up with a career. In a year from now you could be fishing the reefs in Okinawa. I'll be heading there in a year or so. It really is a great job and lifestyle, not to mention you get to do a lot of cool shit. Yeah there's some downsides to it, and life isn't always peachy and I have almost been blown up a half a dozen times but hey, I've done some cool shit. Come join the gun club. And go to school free while you're in by the way.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

ul412al said:


> Unfortunately most people think that way. Entrepreneurs don't. We ask questions like "what if it was a major success and you get to retire in 5 years". We also don't concern ourselves with problems like money. They are just opportunities in disguise. Example - you don't need money, how about time, how about other people's money, etc.... That being said, you have to be smart about it and work twice as hard as your day job.


And you need to be a good leader and have great leaders working for you.you can be very successful if you put your 110% into.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ul412al said:


> Unfortunately most people think that way. Entrepreneurs don't. We ask questions like "what if it was a major success and you get to retire in 5 years". We also don't concern ourselves with problems like money. They are just opportunities in disguise. Example - you don't need money, how about time, how about other people's money, etc.... That being said, you have to be smart about it and work twice as hard as your day job.


oh becasue i started my own business and lost about $20k that im still paying for


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Many businesses can be started with little or no money. There are also several options available for business financing if it is needed. For examples, see kickstarter.com and other similar websites.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> only problem i see with a self owned business is that it may flop and your out that money you invested in your business and now have to start all over again


 
agree for once with fisheye, most small buisness fail very quickly.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

anyone here in the coast guard?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bbarton13 said:


> anyone here in the coast guard?


if your thinking about the military then get in there ASAP to talk to them with you being on the cutoff for age without a waiver that way if you do decide you have already got a foot in the door which will help


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> anyone here in the coast guard?


I know that the coast guard is hard to get into but still try to get into it if you can.


----------



## Linecasters (May 16, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> only problem i see with a self owned business is that it may flop and your out that money you invested in your business and now have to start all over again


 yeah but if you have nothing to start with then you lost nothing if it fails. But you will never make it if you always worry about failure and never try.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Linecasters said:


> yeah but if you have nothing to start with then you lost nothing if it fails. But you will never make it if you always worry about failure and never try.


i had nothing to start with, now i have a 20K debt...only thing i lost was a credit score and money but hey we can make more huh


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

An insurance adjuster. It's not hard. Pilot does a 3 day class then puts you on stand by for cat. Deployment. 
At first you'd pay yours dues at about 3 bills a day. 
Get good real good and your day rate is more then you could believe.
However the down side. All you do is deal with losses quite depressing to say the least.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I second someone who said nursing school I did that after I left the air force. You can move to any state and find a good paying job with benefits and usually 3 12s is full time. Tons of opportunity to change what you do day to day by changing jobs. I worked in the ER over in Mobile(tons of fun) and I had a buddy who whose a nurse out at one of the plants sitting in an office mainly. I have 2 sister in laws at Alabama I keep trying to talk into it. Just make sure if you go to college you get a degree that you can walk out the classroom and into the work place.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> i had nothing to start with, now i have a 20K debt...only thing i lost was a credit score and money but hey we can make more huh


Just because you didnt know how to run your business doesnt mean he cant.if you put enough effort into it you will eventually ne successful and you cant give up.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If your not up for college or military I would look hard at a trade that you are interested in. I would stay away from construction because there are way to many things that would affect your livelihood. There are however lots of things that you could do like plumbing, electric, roofing, remodeling, small engine repair, boat repair, heat/air, automotive, body work ect. The economy will affect these things, but not like retail or construction. You don't have to build a new house, but by gosh when your toilet won't flush, your lights don't work or your air goes out, you're on the phone pretty quick to get it fixed. 

Whatever you do, pick something you like. I teach band. It doesn't pay a ton, but I love it and it does pay the bills.


----------



## RUSTY32514 (May 31, 2011)

Nursing School is a good career to start. Like said above, you have no trouble finding a job anywhere and if specialize it pays even better. A good friend of mine retired from the Navy in 1992 and went to work for a company for about 15 years and the company went belly up. He was left without a job. He went to Nursing School and got an AS in Nursing. He got on with the VA where he lives and is making about $35 an hour. If he gets his BS he will get even more.
He is very happy with it.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> Just because you didnt know how to run your business doesnt mean he cant.if you put enough effort into it you will eventually ne successful and you cant give up.


Why would you assume it failed because he didn't know how to run his business? There are a ton of factors related to success. Pretty bold statement...

On topic- Barton I would think with your fishing talents you might be able to do something. I understand its not easy, but it would be awesome to have your job also be your passion. Although some lose that passion once it becomes a "job". Good luck, whatever path you take.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

EODangler said:


> Why would you assume it failed because he didn't know how to run his business? There are a ton of factors related to success. Pretty bold statement..


+1. ..


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Oil field. It's booming in the states right now. Nothing but money out there. I don't have any college education and only have a G.E.D. School and I didn't mesh. Now I'm making $150K/year and don't have a lick of debt from student loans or the likes. Education isn't for everyone, and sometimes you can do a hell of a lot better w/o a degree. Just my input, but it's something to think about.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kids what state are you working in?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

EODangler said:


> Why would you assume it failed because he didn't know how to run his business? There are a ton of factors related to success. Pretty bold statement...
> 
> On topic- Barton I would think with your fishing talents you might be able to do something. I understand its not easy, but it would be awesome to have your job also be your passion. Although some lose that passion once it becomes a "job". Good luck, whatever path you take.


Almost every post he has on this site is pessimistic.i can only imagine how he would be in person but i dont think people would want to be around him.he seems that he always looks at the downside of things.i dont see how someone with his attitude could be successful.there is alot a way a business can go under but i believe his attitude toward everybody didnt help things.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Been up in ND in the Williston area. Absolute crap hole, but it's money. Booming around San Antonio and south as well.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> Almost every post he has on this site is pessimistic.i can only imagine how he would be in person but i dont think people would want to be around him.he seems that he always looks at the downside of things.i dont see how someone with his attitude could be successful.there is alot a way a business can go under but i believe his attitude toward everybody didnt help things.


Meh...most of them are sarcastic, unless you have thin skin. Also hard to tell intent through type. However, if you state that you're smarter than most people on the forum, there is only one way to take that...:whistling:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

EODangler said:


> Meh...most of them are sarcastic, unless you have thin skin. Also hard to tell intent through type. However, if you state that you're smarter than most people on the forum, there is only one way to take that...:whistling:


I never said i was smarter than most the people in this forum.i said i was just as smart as alot if people on this forum.from what ive seen him type to alot of people on this forum his post make him seem like an ass hole and not sarcastic.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Give me a call if you want to try full commission sales.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Military is always a great option but it's not for everyone. Each service offers something different so do your homework first. I've had a great career so far, 4 years Air Force, 9 years Navy and 6 years as a reservist but if I could of done things differently I probably would of went coast guard. Good luck.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Just because you didnt know how to run your business doesnt mean he cant.if you put enough effort into it you will eventually ne successful and you cant give up.


Please tell me from your experiences in running a real business or life in general...oh wait you dont have any so shut your suck hole and go sit your ignorant ass back in the corner while adults talk. Please tell me your life plans and ambitions im verrrry interested to hear this


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> Please tell me from your experiences in running a real business or life in general...oh wait you dont have any so shut your suck hole and go sit your ignorant ass back in the corner while adults talk. Please tell me your life plans and ambitions im verrrry interested to hear this


Now that's funny...to me anyhow.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> ive been at this dead end job for five years and im topped out pay wise and im looking for something new and for more money. no college education  im 27
> any advice?


Find a Govt job, either Federal or State. And then settle down for as many years as you can. Everyone I know that made money (comfortable money, not millionaire) all work for the state.

Job for life.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Almost every post he has on this site is pessimistic.i can only imagine how he would be in person but i dont think people would want to be around him.he seems that he always looks at the downside of things.i dont see how someone with his attitude could be successful.there is alot a way a business can go under but i believe his attitude toward everybody didnt help things.


Ive done more in my life than you have thought about son. Sorry you think im an asshole but it seems you get butthurt when somebody says the truth or how things are and not sugar coated. Your right alot of business do go under including mine. But im glad to see you assume things before you know any facts guess thats attributed to you knowledge...wait you know as much as everyone on the forum. Get back with me after you graduate high school and actually have to work for a living. Then go talk to your employer about the highs, lows, and struggles that they face on a daily basis to keep a business up and running but your already as smart as they are so you could do their job huh?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

ul412al said:


> Why not create your own job? There is no limit to the openings in this country for entrepreneurs. We need you!


Well said!


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> And you need to be a good leader and have great leaders working for you.you can be very successful if you put your 110% into.


There is only one thing that makes you successful in business. Put aside all these ideas about a great business plan, financial backing, leadership, the vision, put aside all the bullshit that you get told.

To be successful in business you need lots and lots of sales.

No matter how good your business plan is, or how good you are at managing a business, or how much VC you have, the bottom line is sales.

If you want to succeed in the 21st century, find a business that supplies Govt, or become a Govt employee. There isn't a single politician out there that is responsible for a sale, they merely collect tax receipts.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> Please tell me from your experiences in running a real business or life in general...oh wait you dont have any so shut your suck hole and go sit your ignorant ass back in the corner while adults talk. Please tell me your life plans and ambitions im verrrry interested to hear this


Right now i work putting in wells in irrigation systems making really good money for someone my age.after i graduate i have a pretty much guaranteed job working at cox making 35 to 40the thousand a year with full benefits.if i dont go with cox i will try to make it into the coast guard or air force.so it seems like i have some pretty good life plans huh.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Go to sea. Offshore oilfield is booming. Start out at about $190 per day then within a year if you get your AB and work as a rigger you'll be around $325/day. Only downside is time away from home. 28 days on 14 days off to start out.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

tinman said:


> There is only one thing that makes you successful in business. Put aside all these ideas about a great business plan, financial backing, leadership, the vision, put aside all the bullshit that you get told.
> 
> To be successful in business you need lots and lots of sales.
> 
> ...


Sales are a big issue but if your an ass hole to everyone no one will go to your business. There is a couple businesses i know of that have lkst alot of business because they are assholes.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Right now i work putting in wells in irrigation systems making really good money for someone my age.after i graduate i have a pretty much guaranteed job working at cox making 35 to 40the thousand a year with full benefits.if i dont go with cox i will try to make it into the coast guard or air force.so it seems like i have some pretty good life plans huh.


nothing is guaranteed until your first day on the job and then the only thing guaranteed after that is the day you worked yesterday...dont go counting on anything until you actually start. but hey who am i to give advise you already know that


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Sales are a big issue but if your an ass hole to everyone no one will go to your business. There is a couple businesses i know of that have lkst alot of business because they are assholes.


really becasue i know owners who are asshole who have 7 figures in the bank. its all in the product you sell...supply and demand!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> nothing is guaranteed until your first day on the job and then the only thing guaranteed after that is the day you worked yesterday...dont go counting on anything until you actually start. but hey who am i to give advise you already know that


i am enrolled in a cox program that almost guarantees you a job unless you are a complete idiot and if i dont get a job there or with the military i can go to work with almost any cable company.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*39 in the same boat*

I`m 39 and been laying floors for 19 years my knees are bad and i`m tired of this dead end carreer try not getting a raise for 19 years floors pay the same thing they payed when I started working for myself doing it 19 years ago I make good money and have a flexible job but burnt out.I am taking the Captains course inOrange beach next month but n ot sure what I can do with a captains liscense once I get it I also need a new carreer anybody got any sugg. Thanks Floorman1


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> i am enrolled in a cox program that almost guarantees you a job unless you are a complete idiot and if i dont get a job there or with the military i can go to work with almost any cable company.


hmm i got the same offer through the military but mine only guarantees an interview


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> hmm i got the same offer through the military but mine only guarantees an interview


Im not even sure about the military yet becuase i have a really good chance at getting a good job at cox.the branches of military i might go into are hard to get into so i know i have to have back up plans.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Im not even sure about the military yet becuase i have a really good chance at getting a good job at cox.the branches of military i might go into are hard to get into so i know i have to have back up plans.


if you do the military then you have a good shot at a good chance at a govt contractor job


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Im not even sure about the military yet becuase i have a really good chance at getting a good job at cox.the branches of military i might go into are hard to get into so i know i have to have back up plans.


Sorry to rain on your parade, but you act as if everything is going to be handed to you on a silver platter. If that's the case, you're in for a rude awakening. You're young and still in high school, how about showing some respect to those who have "been there, done that" and are grown adults who speak from actual experience. I think the military would be good for you. Best of luck


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Become a firefighter. When I was 27 i hated my job and didnt know what I wanted to do then a friend suggested going to the fire academy and it was the best thing I have ever done. Since I went to the fire academy I went back to school and got my bachelors degree and have moved up the ranks quickly and I am now a captain. I work ten days a month and have plenty of time to work a second job. If you go to a fire station and start volunteering they might pay for you to go through the academy, this way you can keep your current job and still have your bills paid while you are working for a better future.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Austin said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but you act as if everything is going to be handed to you on a silver platter. If that's the case, you're in for a rude awakening. You're young and still in high school, how about showing some respect to those who have "been there, done that" and are grown adults who speak from actual experience. I think the military would be good for you. Best of luck


I know nothing is going to be handed to me.i work my ass off putting in wells and irrigation systems.i know what hard work is and i try to be the best at what i do.there is only one kid in the cox academy that is as good as me with installing and troubleshooting cable because i put the effort into it.if i do go into the military i will work hard and not expect to move up in rank for not putting effort into it.nothing in life comes without sacrifice.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Fisheye - I'm proud of you. You gave it a shot. Failure is just a hurdle to success, I hope you give it another try. I am willing to bet your next venture will bring much more to you.




fisheye48 said:


> i had nothing to start with, now i have a 20K debt...only thing i lost was a credit score and money but hey we can make more huh


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ul412al said:


> Hey Fisheye - I'm proud of you. You gave it a shot. Failure is just a hurdle to success, I hope you give it another try. I am willing to bet your next venture will bring much more to you.


 thank you but i highly doubt i will try again but it is always an option. i learned alot while in business some good and some bad but i learned from my successes and failures


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> thank you but i highly doubt i will try again but it is always an option. i learned alot while in business some good and some bad but i learned from my successes and failures


Im just curious but what was your business.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Im just curious but what was your business.


did vinyl lettering and graphics


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> Just because you didnt know how to run your business doesnt mean he cant.if you put enough effort into it you will eventually ne successful and you cant give up.


And you wonder why most EVERYONE thinks you are a douchebag....... 

How the hell are you,being a kid........gonna talk to an adult like that? Wow


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> almost every post he has on this site is pessimistic.i can only imagine how he would be in person but i dont think people would want to be around him.he seems that he always looks at the downside of things.i dont see how someone with his attitude could be successful.there is alot a way a business can go under but i believe his attitude toward everybody didnt help things.


stfu.....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> I never said i was smarter than most the people in this forum.i said i was just as smart as alot if people on this forum.from what ive seen him type to alot of people on this forum his post make him seem like an ass hole and not sarcastic.


BULLSHIT you ALWAYS clam to be the smart guy of PFF!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> Please tell me from your experiences in running a real business or life in general...oh wait you dont have any so shut your suck hole and go sit your ignorant ass back in the corner while adults talk. Please tell me your life plans and ambitions im verrrry interested to hear this


Fish.....how dare you???? He was the CEO of elementary school last year.....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> Ive done more in my life than you have thought about son. Sorry you think im an asshole but it seems you get butthurt when somebody says the truth or how things are and not sugar coated. Your right alot of business do go under including mine. But im glad to see you assume things before you know any facts guess thats attributed to you knowledge...wait you know as much as everyone on the forum. Get back with me after you graduate high school and actually have to work for a living. Then go talk to your employer about the highs, lows, and struggles that they face on a daily basis to keep a business up and running but your already as smart as they are so you could do their job huh?


Sorry fish but I bet he sold WAY more boxes of thin mints then any of us!!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

marmidor said:


> And you wonder why most EVERYONE thinks you are a douchebag.......
> 
> How the hell are you,being a kid........gonna talk to an adult like that? Wow


Some people arent meant to be business owners and if you dont kinow what your doing you are going to fail.if you have the right attitude and motivation you can have a very successful business as long as you have enough clients.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> I know nothing is going to be handed to me.i work my ass off putting in wells and irrigation systems.i know what hard work is and i try to be the best at what i do.there is only one kid in the cox academy that is as good as me with installing and troubleshooting cable because i put the effort into it.if i do go into the military i will work hard and not expect to move up in rank for not putting effort into it.nothing in life comes without sacrifice.



I think what some of us old codgers see is a young man full of piss and vinegar who thinks he has it all figured out. Truth is, most of us had it all figured out just like you. It turned out good for some and not so good others. When I was 14 I decided I wanted to be a high school band director someday. I was a decent trumpet player, not great, but decent. I practiced a lot, pulled up my grades and got into college. I started with 60 other music majors who had the same dream I did. I was in the bottom 1/2 of that class easily. Most of the kids were vastly more prepared to be there than I was. (Like you are). By the time I graduated college there were 7 of us left. Of those 7, only 4 are still teaching. I'll be starting my 20th year in about 6 weeks. 

My point, like you there were 56 some odd kids who had the same plan I did and it didn't work out. Like you, most of them were more prepared than me, most were more talented and many got a lot better grades than I did, until they gave up or dropped out. 

Experience teaches us old codgers that until you've done it, you really don't know crap. I'm glad you've got a plan. I truly hope it works out for you like it did for me. Chances are that it won't. Have a backup.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Sorry fish but I bet he sold WAY more boxes of thin mints then any of us!!!


I've been pretty busy lately and haven't had time for the entertaining/BS post....But that right there is one of the best I've seen in a while :thumbsup:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

marmidor said:


> BULLSHIT you ALWAYS clam to be the smart guy of PFF!


I know im not the smartest person on here.ive never claimed to be but i am well educated.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> i am enrolled in a cox program that almost guarantees you a job unless you are a complete idiot and if i dont get a job there or with the military i can go to work with almost any cable company.



Hmmmmm?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

floorman1 said:


> I`m 39 and been laying floors for 19 years my knees are bad and i`m tired of this dead end carreer try not getting a raise for 19 years floors pay the same thing they payed when I started working for myself doing it 19 years ago I make good money and have a flexible job but burnt out.I am taking the Captains course inOrange beach next month but n ot sure what I can do with a captains liscense once I get it I also need a new carreer anybody got any sugg. Thanks Floorman1



Buy more equipment and hire 3 crews to do the work that your doing and "manage" them.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> Some people arent meant to be business owners and if you dont kinow what your doing you are going to fail.if you have the right attitude and motivation you can have a very successful business as long as you have enough clients.


Do you know fish???? Hell no you just talk to hear yourself talk. Grow up little boy.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

johnf said:


> I think what some of us old codgers see is a young man full of piss and vinegar who thinks he has it all figured out. Truth is, most of us had it all figured out just like you. It turned out good for some and not so good others. When I was 14 I decided I wanted to be a high school band director someday. I was a decent trumpet player, not great, but decent. I practiced a lot, pulled up my grades and got into college. I started with 60 other music majors who had the same dream I did. I was in the bottom 1/2 of that class easily. Most of the kids were vastly more prepared to be there than I was. (Like you are). By the time I graduated college there were 7 of us left. Of those 7, only 4 are still teaching. I'll be starting my 20th year in about 6 weeks.
> 
> My point, like you there were 56 some odd kids who had the same plan I did and it didn't work out. Like you, most of them were more prepared than me, most were more talented and many got a lot better grades than I did, until they gave up or dropped out.
> 
> Experience teaches us old codgers that until you've done it, you really don't know crap. I'm glad you've got a plan. I truly hope it works out for you like it did for me. Chances are that it won't. Have a backup.


I have a couple backup plans already.i know my dreams might not work out but im going to he an optimistic and plan for the best.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

marmidor said:


> So you love "COX"??


So your calling me a child when this is something a ten year old kid would say.i think you need to grow up more than me with these childish comments.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

marmidor said:


> Do you know fish???? Hell no you just talk to hear yourself talk. Grow up little boy.


No i do not know him but from a what ive seen from his post he always looks down on things.im not saying he is a pessimist but thats what it seems like from here.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> Some people arent meant to be business owners and if you dont kinow what your doing you are going to fail.if you have the right attitude and motivation you can have a very successful business as long as you have enough clients.



Do you know how many time Henry Ford failed? How many times Sam Walton filed for bankruptcy. Look it up big-un.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> I know im not the smartest person on here.ive never claimed to be but i am well educated.


Aren't you still in high school? You've not started your education yet. (and I'm not talking about more school)


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

marmidor said:


> So you love "COX"??




LOL That's just mean.:notworthy:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

johnf said:


> Do you know how many time Henry Ford failed? How many times Sam Walton filed for bankruptcy. Look it up big-un.:thumbsup:


Ford would of went under if it wasnt foolr his son taking over.henry ford did not want to change his car because he thought it was perfect and he was loosing profit because he didnt change what he was doing.after his son took over they started to pick back up because ove the change of plans.if it wasnt for his son ford would of probably jot made it because he didnt change his actions which led them to bankruptcy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

chicon monster said:


> Ford would of went under if it wasnt foolr his son taking over.henry ford did not want to change his car because he thought it was perfect and he was loosing profit because he didnt change what he was doing.after his son took over they started to pick back up because ove the change of plans.if it wasnt for his son ford would of probably jot made it because he didnt change his actions which led them to bankruptcy.


Could you fix your keyboard?? You have some of the worst typing for being the smartest guy on here.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> Ford would of went under if it wasnt foolr his son taking over.henry ford did not want to change his car because he thought it was perfect and he was loosing profit because he didnt change what he was doing.after his son took over they started to pick back up because ove the change of plans.if it wasnt for his son ford would of probably jot made it because he didnt change his actions which led them to bankruptcy.


You may want to run spell check and grammar check. That great education is failing on this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Could you fix your keyboard?? You have some of the worst typing for being the smartest guy on here.


I have a small touchscreen phone and i have big fingers and somehow the autocorrect got turned off.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> I know im not the smartest person on here.ive never claimed to be but i am well educated.


!


.... -----....--.........-----.....------ You see all that? Thats MORSE CODE for me running the BULLSHIT FLAG up the poll!!! You have made MANY post on here about how much smarter you are. ITS A TOUGH WORLD...better learn that quick!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> So your calling me a child when this is something a ten year old kid would say.i think you need to grow up more than me with these childish comments.


Bahahahaha fight fire with fire.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

marmidor said:


> !
> 
> 
> .... -----....--.........-----.....------ You see all that? Thats MORSE CODE for me running the BULLSHIT FLAG up the poll!!! You have made MANY post on here about how much smarter you are. ITS A TOUGH WORLD...better learn that quick!


I said im just as smart as alot of people on here.never did i say im the smartest.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> I have a small touchscreen phone and i have big fingers and somehow the autocorrect got turned off.


Thated autmo corrwctioon dunn be gotted youded againzez....


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

marmidor said:


> Thated autmo corrwctioon dunn be gotted youded againzez....


Autocorrect sucks when you have it on but it sucks even worse when you dont have it.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> Autocorrect sucks when you have it on but it sucks even worse when you dont have it.


How many times have I told you that you have got to respect these guys? Man you can't come on here and put the "vets" on blast like you do. Come on man. Like I said i don't care if you like or respect me but most of these guys know there shit. Respect is a hard lesson learned.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

TheRoguePirate said:


> military age restriction is 35 and waiverable.
> 
> george stone has police acadamy 5 nights a week for 6 months and its good for all of florida


It's 35 before the individual service put their restriction on. In this economy, the services are easily meeting their recruiting quotas. Unless your Dad is a Senator or something, the AF is not likely to waiver anything. He's on the cusp of no longer being eligible for the USAF or Coast Guard.

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/joiningthemilitary/a/enlage.htm

My suggestion to any young person is to join the FL Guard. If you do, you will be able to keep you present job while you train for your guard position and FL pays 100% of your college tuition while your a part of the guard. 

http://www.floridaguard.army.mil/join/benefits/college

If you want to see the world, join the Navy. If you want to live all over the world, join the Army. If you want to kill or be killed, be a part of the few and the proud. If you want a sane taste of all of the above, join the USAF, but don't expect to move more than every three years even if you beg to...:thumbsup:

Catchin Hell
USAF Retired


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

bbarton13 said:


> ive been at this dead end job for five years and im topped out pay wise and im looking for something new and for more money. no college education  im 27
> any advice?


Ooohhh yeah B.....how bout kayak charters? Tandem kayak with your knowledge of fishing and all your clients have to do is fish plus a video of the trip!!! Come on what's not to like??? I wish you the best of luck. The USAF was the BEST decision I ever made.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

marmidor said:


> How many times have I told you that you have got to respect these guys? Man you can't come on here and put the "vets" on blast like you do. Come on man. Like I said i don't care if you like or respect me but most of these guys know there shit. Respect is a hard lesson learned.


I respect people that respect me.if you act like an ass you dont deserve respect and if someone doesnt agree with my opinions im not going to change tham because of somekne else.if you dont agree with me thats fine but if someone is a duechbag about it they dont deserve my respect and they wont get it.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> I respect people that respect me.if you act like an ass you dont deserve respect and if someone doesnt agree with my opinions im not going to change tham because of somekne else.if you dont agree with me thats fine but if someone is a duechbag about it they dont deserve my respect and they wont get it.


I'm not real sure what you just said but ok?????


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

marmidor said:


> I'm not real sure what you just said but ok?????


What i was saying is give me respect and ill respect you back.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> What i was saying is give me respect and ill respect you back.


So you don't have to give respect...you expect it first?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> What i was saying is give me respect and ill respect you back.


But you cant start off by saying im 15 and I'm as knowledgeable as guys 3 times my age. Word of wisdom for you young one... 2 ears 1 mouth twice as much listening half as much talking


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

EODangler said:


> So you don't have to give respect...you expect it first?


What i mean is if i say something someone doesnt agree with dont be an asshole about it and i will do the same to you.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> What i was saying is give me respect and ill respect you back.


Give you???? ANOTHER life lesson.....NOTHING in life is free!! You get what you give. You have to earn respect.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> What i mean is if i say something someone doesnt agree with dont be an asshole about it and i will do the same to you.


It's called telling it how it is or the truth. Your an immature know it all that get extremely butthurt over people not agreeing with you... Learn that you don't know everything and you learn something new everyday is you shut up long enough to learn. You will learn that life is a cruel heartless bitch that cares nothing about what you have planned. If you have one job that you want don't cry if you don't get it because it will happen!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Why do these threads get derailed by this dude?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

EODangler said:


> Why do these threads get derailed by this dude?


Because he is the smartest dumb guy on the forum


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> It's called telling it how it is or the truth. Your an immature know it all that get extremely butthurt over people not agreeing with you... Learn that you don't know everything and you learn something new everyday is you shut up long enough to learn. You will learn that life is a cruel heartless bitch that cares nothing about what you have planned. If you have one job that you want don't cry if you don't get it because it will happen!


I dont get bent over about people not agreeing with me but i stand for what i believe and know.if you dont agree i could care less but if you say im wrong when im not i will not agree.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> It's called telling it how it is or the truth. Your an immature know it all that get extremely butthurt over people not agreeing with you... Learn that you don't know everything and you learn something new everyday is you shut up long enough to learn. You will learn that life is a cruel heartless bitch that cares nothing about what you have planned. If you have one job that you want don't cry if you don't get it because it will happen!


I dont get bent over about people not agreeing with me but i stand for what i believe and know.if you dont agree i could care less but if you say im wrong when im not i will not agree with you and i will say it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> I dont get bent over about people not agreeing with me but i stand for what i believe and know.if you dont agree i could care less but if you say im wrong when im not i will not agree with you and i will say it.


So you know about what it's like to own a business? Yes or no.... Don't go off into you know business owners and so on...just answer yes or no


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

marmidor said:


> I'm not real sure what you just said but ok?????



That's funny. I was thinking the same thing. Reads like Mike Brady on Valum and YagerMiester.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> So you know about what it's like to own a business? Yes or no.... Don't go off into you know business owners and so on...just answer yes or no


Yes


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> I respect people that respect me.if you act like an ass you dont deserve respect and if someone doesnt agree with my opinions im not going to change tham because of somekne else.if you dont agree with me thats fine but if someone is a duechbag about it they dont deserve my respect and they wont get it.


It doesn't work like that though, you have the modern interpretation of respect which is BS. No one owes you respect for just turning up.

Respect is a seniority thing, even though I'm nearly 40, I will respect people my elders: that's the way it works. I will earn respect in their eyes by the way I act and talk.

If I act like a jerk, then I will earn very little respect. Which is the problem you are running into right now.

You can start earning respect by simply listening to your elders. It doesn't mean you have to agree with them, but any contrary argument needs to be elegant and thought out.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> But you cant start off by saying im 15 and I'm as knowledgeable as guys 3 times my age. Word of wisdom for you young one... 2 ears 1 mouth twice as much listening half as much talking



We have this little saying for our daughter "Keep your mouth shut and your ears open. You'll learn a lot more and appear a lot less stupid". :laughing:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

i


chicon monster said:


> What i mean is if i say something someone doesnt agree with dont be an asshole about it and i will do the same to you.



Most of the time when you think someone is being a jerk the best thing to do is nothing. Take it like a man. You may figure out you misunderstood someone and you'll learn they were right and you just didn't see it. Or it could be their a big steamy butthole. Either way, if you keep your rude comments to yourself you'll come out looking better to everyone. The older you get the easier that will be.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> I dont get bent over about people not agreeing with me but i stand for what i believe and know.if you dont agree i could care less but if you say im wrong when im not i will not agree.



I don't agree with this. I think you're wrong. :laughing:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

johnf said:


> I don't agree with this. I think you're wrong. :laughing:


You are an asshole.haha.jk


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> Your an immature know it all that get extremely butthurt over people not agreeing with you...


 Sounds like your talking about your self? Read your past posts.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> You are an asshole.haha.jk



tochet............toshit


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Right now i work putting in wells in irrigation systems making really good money for someone my age.after i graduate i have a pretty much guaranteed job working at cox making 35 to 40the thousand a year with full benefits.if i dont go with cox i will try to make it into the coast guard or air force.so it seems like i have some pretty good life plans huh.



OK, If you are as "smart" as you think you are, and as "business minded" as you say you are at the age of 15, did you consider what you're doing right now? You come onto a local public forum with thousands of members, acting like you are gods gift to business and cox cable, running your mouth while demanding respect from the 95% of us who are older than you, and most have kids your age or older, and showing next to no respect yourself.

Did you ever consider that out of the 21,000 members on this forum, that some of us work or are affiliated with Cox Communications in some way? Such as myself and other members that I know of. Cox is a large local business that employ a ton of folks in the area. Think about it. Using your "business savvy", do you think that someone acting like yourself in the open public would be a desirable employee to a business that relies on customers and deals with them on a daily basis? Do you think someone with the attitude that you are showing would be a desirable employee? I highly doubt it. You could be damaging your "planned" career before you even get close to starting it.

I think the military would do wonders for you. Reach for the stars kid.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Austin said:


> OK, If you are as "smart" as you think you are, and as "business minded" as you say you are at the age of 15, did you consider what you're doing right now? You come onto a local public forum with thousands of members, acting like you are gods gift to business and cox cable, running your mouth while demanding respect from the 95% of us who are older than you, and most have kids your age or older, and showing next to no respect yourself.
> 
> Did you ever consider that out of the 21,000 members on this forum, that some of us work or are affiliated with Cox Communications in some way? Such as myself and other members that I know of. Cox is a large local business that employ a ton of folks in the area. Think about it. Using your "business savvy", do you think that someone acting like yourself in the open public would be a desirable employee to a business that relies on customers and deals with them on a daily basis? Do you think someone with the attitude that you are showing would be a desirable employee? I highly doubt it. You could be damaging your "planned" career before you even get close to starting it.
> 
> I think the military would do wonders for you. Reach for the stars kid.


No one here knows who i am so why would it matter.im not asking anybody here to employ me with cox or employ me at all.i might go into the military but that isnt goinv to change who i am.

Btw,I have never demanded respect from anyone on here i could care less if you respected me or not.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

johnf said:


> Aren't you still in high school? You've not started your education yet. (and I'm not talking about more school)


Lol I think he's a freshman, at least I've got a year or two on him


On another note... How hard is it to get Into the CG? I really want to go in but don't know many of the requirements, and the recommended things I should do. Any pointers?


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

All the posts in this thread do have a certainty of truth to them. Yes chicon, you have some very good points that are brought up, but fisheye, marmidore, etc. bring up a lot more. They are right and so are you(about some of the stuff). But just come to realize the older guys do know more than us (our generation). Am I denying that i think I might know more than others? No. What I am saying though is 80+% of the old salts on here know exactly what they are talking about. Listen to them... Because this arguement is showing the wrong side of a lot of people. Let it go


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

What is wrong with my generation. Just about all of kids these day have absolutely no respect at all. I have always respected my elders and if I say the wrong thing they defiantley let me know. And as I get older they start giving me more respect as I respect them.It's also very rewarding.

There chicon, that's what "give me respect, and I'll give you respect" means.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

i could care less if you respected me or not

This is one of the many problems with kids these days. They dont respect themselves or those around them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> No one here knows who i am so why would it matter.im not asking anybody here to employ me with cox or employ me at all.i might go into the military but that isnt goinv to change who i am.
> 
> Btw,I have never demanded respect from anyone on here i could care less if you respected me or not.



I had a guy harassing me on another websight and got to the point where he threatened my family. In about 10 minutes the administrators of the sight had his full name, address, place of employment, SS#, his supervisors name and the names of his wife and children. 

Don't ever think you have full anonymity just because you're hiding behind and screen.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

zulubravo34 said:


> Lol I think he's a freshman, at least I've got a year or two on him
> 
> 
> On another note... How hard is it to get Into the CG? I really want to go in but don't know many of the requirements, and the recommended things I should do. Any pointers?


Not a clue man, I'm a high school band director and live almost 600 miles from any salt water. I'm guessing a visit to a recruiter would be the best plan.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Yes


So you have owned your own business? Not worked for a small business but had the business license through the state?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

zulubravo34 said:


> Lol I think he's a freshman, at least I've got a year or two on him
> 
> 
> On another note... How hard is it to get Into the CG? I really want to go in but don't know many of the requirements, and the recommended things I should do. Any pointers?


Go talk to a recruiter. Also it would help you to go into ROTC. If you decide to do the military thing go to college and get a degree and do ROTC there. That way you can go is as an officer and they make a whole lot more than the joes that work for them


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dragsmoker said:


> What is wrong with my generation. Just about all of kids these day have absolutely no respect at all. I have always respected my elders and if I say the wrong thing they defiantley let me know. And as I get older they start giving me more respect as I respect them.It's also very rewarding.
> 
> There chicon, that's what "give me respect, and I'll give you respect" means.


It's the combination of media and a liberal education system (yes, I'm a teacher) Kids are being taught from a very young age that they know more than their parents, that they are smarter than their parents and that they will be more successful than their parents. Most people who believe they are smarter than others don't have as much respect for those people. It's people who have the knowledge that respect and integrity are generally a greater asset than raw intelligence or a wealth of useless knowledge who are a greater success and are more respected. I took 5 different IQ test in college as part of a study. I came out with an average of 145 with a bottom score of 138 and top of 152. That's pretty high by the way. The funny thing is I don't consider myself very smart. We have lots of people with masters degrees and phd's in my school and I don't care for most. Some of the people I'm closest with are the janitors and maintenance guys. Why? Because they are the people who show respect every time I talk to them. They are the ones I know I can count on and know I can trust. 

When I meet a kid, the wealth of knowledge that he's gained in a liberal school or spending countless Wiki and google hours doesn't impress me a bit. A good firm handshake and "yes sir" goes a long way though.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

You guys are a bunch of dicks!!!!!! He is a kid trying, give him a break


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Cracker said:


> You guys are a bunch of dicks!!!!!! He is a kid trying, give him a break


Spoken like a true kid.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cracker said:


> You guys are a bunch of dicks!!!!!! He is a kid trying, give him a break


He tries and succeeds at derailing every thread with his "I know everything" attitude. One day, hopefully, he'll learn how to type a coherent sentence and learn the difference between confidence and arrogance.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cracker said:


> You guys are a bunch of dicks!!!!!! He is a kid trying, give him a break


why because he is arrogant? hey is as smart as you if not smarter...he said so himself


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

mrfish said:


> he tries and succeeds at derailing every thread with his "i know everything" attitude. One day, hopefully, he'll learn how to type a coherent sentence and learn the difference between confidence and arrogance.



this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Please read this chicon!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

To my fellow codgers-After 19 years of teaching I've learned a very important truth that makes my life a lot easier. Kids are stupid. It's not their fault, it's a state of being, like being short or having brown hair. The things they say and do make no since to grown people because they are incapable of logic or coherent thought most of the time. 

To you gen x and gen next- I know you know everything and have the vast knowledge of the world and the best education system ever. You are the smartest generation to ever live. Just don't tell the old people out loud. It bothers them. lol


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Yep..... Bunch of dicks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Cracker said:


> Yep..... Bunch of dicks!!!!!!!!!!


 
:laughing:




:lol:





:clap:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so here we go again.

If you act like an asshole about something i say and with you not knowing me im not going to respect you.

Every person i meet i shake with a firm handshake and i look them in the eyes.i always say yes sir, no sir, yes ma'am, no ma'am,please, thank you,ect...i am very well manored and i treat everuone like i want to be treated.i respect everyone i talk to unless they are full of BS, an asshole or a liar.

I try my best to respect all of you but some of you of you dont deserve respect.i respect marmidor because he seems like he is real with his post.i have little to no respect for fisheye because almost every post he has is him being an asshole to someone.i dont care if you respect me because it doesnt change who i am.

I dont try to derail threads but it just happens that way.

I know that anyone can find information about me but its not like im harassing anybody.

Btw,im a sophmore

If you read and understood all of that i apoligize to the OP's ive derailed and to the people that get pissed off at what i type.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Ok so here we go again.
> 
> If you act like an asshole about something i say and with you not knowing me im not going to respect you.
> 
> ...


It all make sense now...your 15...carry on smart one carry on


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> It In make sense now...your 15...carry on smart one carry on


Dont worry i will


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> ive been at this dead end job for five years and im topped out pay wise and im looking for something new and for more money. no college education  im 27
> any advice?


Here is some straight up advice if the #1 thing in your life is making a career:

Move to a big city (Atlanta, etc.)

I think that is the trade off for living in such an awesome place. 

Go to a big oyster, get your pearl, and then come back to the great places for vacation and when you retire.

Or stay where you are and love where you live, but possibly remain frustrated with the availability/variety of opportunities.

I live in Atlanta and hate it. I would give anything to live on the coast like you.

It's all about priorities, and the grass is definitely "always greener on the other side of the street."

Good Luck to you in whatever you do!


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Good on you Oscar. Stay in if you can; if not go to the reserves!!

bbarton13 look at USAJOBS for government jobs: http://www.usajobs.gov/

There are a lot of jobs in the area and surrounding area's on here.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

GASeminole,
Sounds like me and you have a lot in common. I made the decision to move to Atlanta to have a better opportunity with the company I am with. I hate the city, but the opportunity is great. 

To the OP, if you look around, most people in the city of Pensacola that do not have family money have spent some time in a big city. You sometimes have to take the opportunity cost to move from the water to be able to move back and have a better lifestyle. 

For those that are suggesting a 4 year degree, I would say you need to specialize in something. Do not do a business degree! The medical field and engineering fields will always do well.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

chicon monster said:


> No one here knows who i am so why would it matter.im not asking anybody here to employ me with cox or employ me at all.i might go into the military but that isnt goinv to change who i am.
> 
> Btw,I have never demanded respect from anyone on here i could care less if you respected me or not.


I'm not trying to pile on, but you really should take Austin's post to heart. This forum is not as anonymous as you might think, just like the rest of the internet. On another similar note, I've seen a couple of people with their business affiliations in their sigs/their username get into it. It's just not a good idea.

To get back to the point of this thread which you and somebody else have successfully messed up, I stick by the advice I posted earlier. Education, education, education; even if it is learning a new trade or getting an associate's degree or a professional certification. The market here in Pensacola is very, very limited.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> I'm not trying to pile on, but you really should take Austin's post to heart. This forum is not as anonymous as you might think, just like the rest of the internet. On another similar note, I've seen a couple of people with their business affiliations in their sigs/their username get into it. It's just not a good ideal.


Chicon i think the only time these guys are gonna agree with you is if you post a report (with pics of u holding the fish) saying you caught fish...lol other than that you might as well just hang it up


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Chicon i think the only time these guys are gonna agree with you is if you post a report (with pics of u holding the fish) saying you caught fish...lol other than that you might as well just hang it up


All I'm saying is that you (the "you in general") might be surprised by some of the people who post here and who they are and what they do. I started posting here because it is usually a friendly place with people who are passionate about fishing. I've learned a lot on here and my dumb questions are usually answered gracefully. I've bought things on here and (this kind of proves my point) accidentally met a couple of other members. This forum has thousands of members; compare that to the population of Pensacola and the surrounding area. Like Graham Greene once wrote, one never knows when the blow may fall.

Chiconmonster could just be a middle aged dude messing with other members, too. Who knows except the mods or anybody else who can ping his IP address.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> All I'm saying is that you (the "you in general") might be surprised by some of the people who post here and who they are and what they do. I started posting here because it is usually a friendly place with people who are passionate about fishing. I've learned a lot on here and my dumb questions are usually answered gracefully. I've bought things on here and (this kind of proves my point) accidentally met a couple of other members. This forum has thousands of members; compare that to the population of Pensacola and the surrounding area. Like Graham Greene once wrote, one never knows when the blow may fall.
> 
> Chiconmonster could just be a middle aged dude messing with other members, too. Who knows except the mods or anybody else who can ping his IP address.



the toes you step on today may be attached to the ass you have to kiss tomorrow


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are not opposed to traveling 6 months or so a year you can make 65-75K a year in the nuclear industry as a fuel handler or camera handler. Check out a couple companies like Trivis and Areva.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

I just want to say that i am not a middle aged man screwing around with yall.if you want to go through the trouble of looking everything up go for it.it will show exactly what ive said i am.next time i go fishing i will take a picture and post it if i can figure out how to from my phone.

How about everybody get back to the original post and help him find a career.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> How about everybody get back to the original post and help him find a career.


There we go.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

College is over rated, wish I never wasted the money. Any joe shmo can get a degree online these days, experience if way more important. My only other advice is to not worry about making a millions dollars, I'd rather make jack and be happy to go to work every morning hating my job. I was making good money running my own business but I wasn't happy, now I do something I love and my life it much better because of it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

chicon monster said:


> I just want to say that i am not a middle aged man screwing around with yall.if you want to go through the trouble of looking everything up go for it.it will show exactly what ive said i am.next time i go fishing i will take a picture and post it if i can figure out how to from my phone.
> 
> How about everybody get back to the original post and help him find a career.


I've tried to give him advice. You are the one arguing with others. They are just as guilty, too. It's easy to fall down a rabbit hole of talking shit.

Just for you, Chiconmonster, I also know (that is, I personally know/have met) one mod from another site who was using government tracking software illegally to track the i.d.'s and IP addresses of members of that site and then sharing it with others. It's a very well known site with more than 100,000 members and lots of viewers. I found this out because a personal friend who is a Microsoft tech caught this person in the act. I also know people who have been confronted or accosted by posters from other forums, in the real world. Like at ball games or on their stoop.

I will also say this: I stand by my advice to the OP. Get some education or training in something that you think you will enjoy and can make into a career. 27 or 30 or 35 is never too late. Pensacola isn't job central, despite what the Chamber and others might try and say. Maybe it will change soon? Luth and Hizer seem like they have a decent plan. I have faith in the Mayor, too.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> I just want to say that i am not a middle aged man screwing around with yall.if you want to go through the trouble of looking everything up go for it.it will show exactly what ive said i am.next time i go fishing i will take a picture and post it if i can figure out how to from my phone.
> 
> How about everybody get back to the original post and help him find a career.


 
Good point, and a nice change to a voice of reason.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> ive been at this dead end job for five years and im topped out pay wise and im looking for something new and for more money. no college education  im 27
> any advice?


 
What are you doing now? Do you like it? What do you like or are interested in? I've got a sister that got her GED at 17 then went back to school at 25. She ended up getting her Phd. in microbiology and got a job with USDA.


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

For those of you pushing to own a business, what are some ideas that would do well in this Economy/Area?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

How much of a risk taker are you?

If you like rolling the dice, you should open your own business.

If you are not a risk taker, go back to school. Get a degree in the nursing.

Or load up and head to Minot, ND! Big dollars being thrown around up there.


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> How much of a risk taker are you?
> 
> If you like rolling the dice, you should open your own business.
> 
> ...


mind going into more detail?


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

My advice is to take an existing business model and tweak it. Sure, some people can come up with the next awesome widget but there are thousands of guys doing ordinary things in slightly unique ways. Example - lawn care business that mows only when the grass needs it (as opposed to a weekly schedule etc.). Unique tweak because it saves your client money and the lawn stays in nice condition.





Suprman said:


> For those of you pushing to own a business, what are some ideas that would do well in this Economy/Area?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Suprman said:


> mind going into more detail?


On which one? They are fairly self explanatory.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

bigrick said:


> College is over rated, wish I never wasted the money. Any joe shmo can get a degree online these days, experience if way more important. My only other advice is to not worry about making a millions dollars, I'd rather make jack and be happy to go to work every morning hating my job. I was making good money running my own business but I wasn't happy, now I do something I love and my life it much better because of it.


That statement just about sums up my work history. I'm making a killing in ND w/o so much as a high school diploma. The money isn't everything. I'd rather take a lower paying job in the gulf than deal with the idiocy and trash in ND. I'm currently working on making that idea come to fruition. I'm VERY glad that I didn't spend a crapton of money on education. Experience these days is what's going to get you a job, not a piece of paper. If you're young, find a job that will promote with experience while doing something you like or enjoy. It doesn't have to be something you LOVE like fishing or boating, but something that at least gives you a small reminder of that love. Mine just so happens to be being able to see the sunrise and sunset in the middle of the Gulf and maybe catching a fish or two from the handrail on an oil platform.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Would/do you like working with kids? I love teaching, been doing it almost 20 years. The pay isn't great, but it pays the bills. The plus side is that it's a lot of fun and it is good steady work.


----------

